# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  ervaring Medinova klinieken

## pascal

ik ben geopereerd in een filiaal van Medinova de kliniek zestienhoven aan de schouder door dr. van Ommeren. Hierbij is alles mis gegaan wat je kan bedenken. Op verzoek van Medinova zelf kreeg ik een second opinion in het OLVG bij dr. Willems.

Ik had er toen ol 3 operaties opzitten. Ik kwam in eerste instantie met een cyste in de schouder.
Van Ommeren heeft daarvoor i.p.v deze uit te spoelen een hele repair van gemaakt.

Het komt er op neer dat die heeft los gelaten het operatie materiaal bleek niet goed ( oplosbare ) ankers dat verhaal kreeg ik van v Ommeren.

Een tweede herstel operatie liet los, door het eerste materiaal zaten er resorptie resten in het bot als je daar weer schroefjes in zet ( botankers ) is de verbinding zwakker.

Derde operatie is een titanium anker ver van de gebruikelijke plaats geplaatst en doorboorde het kraakbeen en moest er ook uitgehaald worden.

Voor de schade is Medinova aansprakelijk gesteld en heb ik het ook gemeld bij de klachtencommissie. Normaliter komt die binnen 4 maanden tot een uitspraak. Bij mij duurde het 18 maanden omdat gezocht is naar een commissie lid voor mijn best wil een orthopeed!! Dit werd dr. de Bom... een van mijn klachten was belangenverstrengeling van de arts met de firma depuy ( de firma die importeur is voor johnson en johnson die het operatie materiaal leverde )
Een kijkje op uitzending gemist van Kro reporter laat jullie zien dat uitgerekend dr. de Bom zelf op de tv is geweest en beschuldigd van dezelfde belangen verstrengeling!! )

Overigens de second opinion bij dr. Willems kwam na 6 uur onderzoek er uit dat mijn eerste operatie nooit had moeten plaatsvinden en alles daarop een gevolg er van is geweest. Ik ben nu chronisch pijn patient zwaar aan de morfine en minimum inkomen voor de rest van mijn leven..

Maar goed over de arts heb ik een tiental klachten ingediend die zijn op 2 na allemaal gegrond verklaard... jullie raden het al het materiaal gebruik en belangen verstrengeling niet.. bedankt dr. de Bom.

Maar goed de indicatie stelling dat die niet goed was concludeerde ook de klachtencommissie net als dr. Willems en andere orthopeaden.. dus denk je dat je tenminste bij de verzekeraar wel schadeloos gesteld zal worden... Nou nee de VVAA waar Medinova verzekerd is wil eerst nog een second opinion omdat de arts zelf niet toegeeft!

Ook heeft de klachten commissie het advies gegeven voor mij een passende financiele oplossing te bieden buiten de verzekering om voor alles wat me daar gebeurd is...

Maar kers verse directeur die deze kliniek als money maker van de bekende familie Fentener van Vlissingen wil hier van af zien.. moest wel eerst op gesprek komen om zijn welgemeende excuses in ontvangst te nemenpfff mijn ongeval daar gebeurde in 2008 en de dir Arnoldy kwam afgelopen december 2013 in dienst ..

Maar hij wilde eerst zien wat de verzekering zou uitkeren en dan bepalen wat een Medinova uit moreel oogpunt bij zou moeten leggen..

Echter een weekje later na een gesprek met de verzekeraar hebben ze hem ingepeperd dat Medinova niet aansprakelijkheid moet aanvaarden..

Dus de zaak gaat voort.. Er is nu een ware hype op de televisie.. dat je in de medinova klinieken geholpen kan worden zonder lange wachttijden en dat het vergoed wordt..

Echter ik adviseer iedereen ga naar een compleet zieken huis hier gebeuren dingen die niet door de beugel kunnen..

Ik heb de arts zelfs moeten dagen voor het tuchtcollege omdat mij geweigerd wordt een leesbare versie van mijn patienten dossier te vertrekken volgens de wet heb je daar recht op.. In medinova vertelt men mij.. als we u een leesbare versie doen toekomen is de kans groot dat dat zal zorgen voor meer vragen en discussie... ja en ??

Ik adviseer u dus met klachten wel naar de klachtencommissie te gaan.. als u hulp nodig heeft wil ik u daar geheel vrijblijvend mee helpen.

Mochten er meer mensen zijn die deze ervaring hebben hoor ik dat graag. Ook van mensen die een losgelaten schouder operatie hebben gehad in deze of andere klinieken in de periode 2008.

----------

